# Burton Ronin Dunes look-a-likes?



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

Alright guys, I am trying to find some boarding pants that look like the new Burton Ronin Dunes. Like the ones shown here

Save up to 35% on Burton Ronin 2L Snowboard Pants Dune - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing

Basically I am looking for the same style with the black patches, but I want a different color where the sand/brown color is. I know I have seen them before, I've seen red, and blaze orange that people have on the mountain but I can't find them anywhere. Can anybody point me in the right direction? (They don't have to be burton, I just want the same design with the patches)

Thanks for any help


----------

